# IBS-D with smell,



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

My storyNoticed I had this from about 2004/2005 time though the IBS-D only really started badly in 2005. I can handle the stomach cramps and D. I dont always get the stomach cramps to be honest. The D is strange too, its not like food poisoning constant torrent D. Its more, lots of movements but they can be small or just mucus like a lot of time. Still annoying when u know you cant go out for more than say 30-1hr without the need arising. The nausea is rare for me to thankfully.Although it affected me more and more it wasn't until mid 2006 when I really decided I needed to put all my efforts into beating it. I think I found this website at the time. I wnet on strict diet trying fasting and elimination ( I have tried different diets including elmination diets with limited fasting, FODMAP, low carb, gluten free.) at first with tons of exercise, ( i lost 3 stone) did a home cirtcuit every night with gym 4 times a week (thank good for 24 gyms). I kept going back to the gp when they tried to fob me off. I was finally referred to a specialist in 2006 and had a range of rests including hydrogen breath test where they found lactose intolerance, endoscopy (actually had camera from both ends). blood tests, stool tests, biopsy etc. They recommended a gluten free diet and most other tests were negative.Unfortunately seeing the specialist who, even after all the tests and the work i'd put in turn around and say, sorry but theres nothing more we can do, you'll just have to manage the best you can, was a bit demoralising. For me, its bad enough having issues when you do little or nothing to prevent them. But when you put your all into it with the same results you start to wonder whats the point. So i quit the gym, stopping working out at home and started eating #### again. By end of 2007/2008 i had got over that and while I was not as gym centric as before I was more careful on the diet and at least doing some exercise. However in 2008 after getting a secondment I had issues at work and at home and again was less strict. Eventually going back to my old work led to a period of intense harassment both in and outside of work and thus the condition got even worse. Since then its made the pre-2008 days seem like heaven. I have tried things such as peppermint tablets and tea, charcoal tablets, Aloe Vera supplements, hypnosis tapes, probiotics, lactose supplements, ginger of course immodium and other loperamide tablets. Unfortunately none have taken the symptoms down. Out of all, loperamide sometimes makes the BM less heavy but the frequency stays the same (same is true for fasting) and VSL3 probiotic reduces the odour somewhat but still not to - managable levels). For the last 3 years my weight has ballooned as the condition has got worse. Lost a bit recently but with no discernible effect. My main concern (and its common among the rare people that get this side affect) is the smell. With the rest I could function almost normally. Simply by eating less along with medication you can cut the urgency of BMs (if not always the frequency). The constant stench though permeates everything I try to do. Whether it be socially (my circle of friends has severely diminished surprisingly, literally been in places where the locals will walk past and shout stuff at the house, its not uncommon to be laughed at in public with some shop keepers taking great delight in this and the love life is nil), career wise (constant comments at work, any promotion attempt met with similar and sometimes more vigorous harrasment as im obviously fair game). Yes I have raised the issue at work, but there solution is head in the sand and to deny my requests for reasonable adjustments. Unfortunately my Union shares their view. This leads perfectly to the mental health issues that arise from the condition and possible are more acute with the strange symptoms. Depression is a common one but hey a lot of people in the world suffer from this/will suffer from this at some point. Anxiety has long been associated with IBS and I can tell you from 2004 to now I've turned from a person with Devil May care attitude, envy of some to someone that shakes frequently and has experienced panic attacks (most notably in 2008). Despite this and to help overcome I've put myself in position at work where I had to lead people and events and be socially engaging. Still it has not been completely effective. Paranoia is a definate issue and for some the main one. When go through periods where you are constantly being picked at its very difficult to switch off the hypervigilance when things lessen. You become suspicious of every thing and everyone. Its not helped that I have not always surrounded myself with trustworthy people but its simply been the case of beggars can't be choosers. Well this is/has been me. I've now decided that its time I took control of this. I've always believed I had the power to control but was previously afraid of taking up the option. While as always i still have the fear I not that things can not carry on as they are and that Im too selfish and arrogant to simply settle for existence. As im moving soon to a place without broadband however I have tried to help the community by compiling a list of cures that have worked for other people. It is my sincerest hope that they pick this up and use it as a basis for group study going forward. It could also prove useful for new starters looking for the most successful treatments. I thank the site owners and creators, and all on these boards for the advice and support given over the years. Special thanks goes to Airplane, Kathleen M, lonepaladin, the ever hopeful Common Response, Anmegirl and others. Keep fighting the good fight and all that and hopefully we'll meet again. To everyone else, remember, things can always get better. Keep going and if you do have problems this place can support you every step of the way towards good health.


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

